# buy a colt 1911 gold cup 22LR or a Sig P226 22LR



## avrionis (Mar 2, 2012)

I am a beginner and looking at buying a 22LR pistol in the 1911 style revolver.

I am deciding between a colt gold cup and a sig P226 22LR.

Any comments? 

Or any good or bad experiences with the colt?


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

Avr, you are going to have to tell us a lot more. Colt's catalog doesn't list the real 1911 in .22, tho' I'm guessing they are still making the .22 conversion that would be installed on a .45 frame.
If you're talking about the Umarex 3/4 scale replica with a Colt name on it, I'd avoid it. 
What do you want to do with this pistol? 
Moon


----------

